# rate for drain cleaning



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

just seeing what you guys charge. out here eastern long island flat rate during business hours 550 for first half hour 225 after that per hr. i here of rotter router charging 850 just to show up ?emergency call with snake 750 first half hr. 300 after for each additional hr


----------



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

czplumbing said:


> just seeing what you guys charge. out here eastern long island flat rate during business hours 550 for first half hour 225 after that per hr. i here of rotter router charging 850 just to show up ?emergency call with snake 750 first half hr. 300 after for each additional hr


I work for Roto-Rooter Corporate. We charge $369 flat rate cleanout & $569 through pulled toilet. Same price all hours. Now I will say there are corrupt guys that will overcharge.


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

Stratocaster626 said:


> I work for Roto-Rooter Corporate. We charge $369 flat rate cleanout & $569 through pulled toilet. Same price all hours. Now I will say there are corrupt guys that will overcharge.


 but your in cali in im NY so the rate are probably different


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Many people who call me think 10$ is highway robbery.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Back in 1976 when I started out they thought $18.00 was too high :biggrin:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

We can't charge close to that... Even roto rooters rate here in Canada is a lot lower than those rates...

Everyone's rate should be different depending on what they need to charge to make money


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> We can't charge close to that... Even roto rooters rate here in Canada is a lot lower than those rates...
> 
> Everyone's rate should be different depending on what they need to charge to make money


Mr looter charges 850$ to auger the toilet and another one instead of installing a 7$ o-ring was charging 20 000$-40 000$ to demolish the entire bathroom to get to the pipes. The large quote was from an actual customer of mine and the other from a caller who booted them out the door.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We charge our usual rate of 95$/hr plus a 65$ drain snaking fee. I always tell people, we might be the most expensive plumbers around but for drain snaking we're the best deal you'll find anywhere. OT is time & a half. Camera is 250$.

For drain snaking from an inside c.o. or pulling a toilet we only have "competition" from two other companies, one is roto and the other is rooter too and they're both way overpriced with the former being woefully inexperienced. 



I have heard horror stories from the former like 1500$ to come blow air through the pipes which did nothing. And a house in which they charged the 1500$ to unclog and then a further 500$ to replace a piece of cast iron inside the home with gutter drain pipe and screw up the fernco connection and not glue the bottom joint into the tee!!



.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

For us its 200 bucks minimum and up to about 300 depending on which machine you need... If you need a jet its 5 bills on top of the already 200+ bill... That price is good for up to 2 hrs after that its more per hour.. For those snake jobs that take a full day to get them all out... 



If its a weekend then I charge more even because they already called 5 other companies and nobody wants to go out wait till Monday ..


Those are house prices .. Commercial contracts are cheaper rates...


I have a hard time charging someone 200 to auger a toilet and be out in 25 seconds but I for warn before I even start...


Plumbing rates are so much per hr plus material.. Unless they ask for a quite then we set the price with a cushion in case shyt hits the fan...


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

well if I'm breaking out the auger I only charge a service call but if I'm taking out the machine and playing with **** then I'm charging them. I had a customer ask why do we charge so much to snake lines I looked him in the face and I said because we are playing with **** and there is a price that come with that line of work. he though about it for a second and said you know what your right ! hey if some one in the area wants to do it cheaper then let them but I must be doing something good because I'm staying busy doing it and a lot of my job are through recommendations. I hooked up with a cesspool company and they recommend me all the time. I also seem to be doing all the local restaurants around here as well. hell I would do drain cleaning and water heaters all day if I could and get away from the new construction......!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> I have a hard time charging someone 200 to auger a toilet and be out in 25 seconds but I for warn before I even start...


Like czplumbing we are working in human feces, those feces splash in my face on my clothes, many times when you pull a toilet it's full of it underneath and got to wipe it off from under the bowl. Then working with customers that insult you on the phone or in person. Nowadays you could double or triple that amount for the covid hazard and precautions.

Damn right to them I charge a lot. In my mind it's not enough. Almost double after 3pm and if they don't like it they will call someone else or the hack with a dollar store plunger or this fake liquid in a bottle and tell them to et it sit a while. Do you think doctor's are remorseful earning 400 to 800 thousand dollars a year for prescribing pills?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

czplumbing said:


> just seeing what you guys charge. out here eastern long island flat rate during business hours 550 for first half hour 225 after that per hr. i here of rotter router charging 850 just to show up ?emergency call with snake 750 first half hr. 300 after for each additional hr


your in the hamptons..home of multi million $$ homes..dam right charge as much as you can..you bet those people with money charge for what they sell or how they made their millions...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> For us its 200 bucks minimum and up to about 300 depending on which machine you need... If you need a jet its 5 bills on top of the already 200+ bill... That price is good for up to 2 hrs after that its more per hour.. For those snake jobs that take a full day to get them all out...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



one of the biggest mistakes is not CHARGING what your worth...you need to know your customers or market..all customers are NOT equal..the rich pay more and the average person pays less and it all evens out in the end....
the rich dont mind paying more as long as you make sure they feel like they are being taken care of...hell they will drop 5k for a 1 day spa treatment..why because they feel good at the end of the day..so a service call is just the same thing..if you leave them with that warm fuzzy feeling like they are something special they will pay for it...
now dont get me wrong, you can go over board and crush even the rich and they wont be happy, but you have to find the balance, and anyone that says charging rich people more are either not in their own business or suck at being in business and will never get ahead...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> ....Do you think doctor's are remorseful earning 400 to 800 thousand dollars a year for prescribing pills?



Doctors make about 240k a year on average. Given the liability and massive amounts of schooling I think that's fair.


https://www.erieri.com/salary/job/medical-doctor/canada/quebec/quebec-city




.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ....you need to know your customers or market..all customers are NOT equal..the rich pay more and the average person pays less and it all evens out in the end......




I don't think you should set out to charge one more than the other, but I certainly think it often does work out that way for several good reasons.


For instance, if I am working in a farm house, I might only put down one drop cloth instead of running them all the way from the front door to the bathroom when bringing the old toilet out. And I can bet you I'm only using that one drop cloth to keep me clean lolz. Where as if I'm in a mcmansion with a housekeeper it's going to take me an extra 30-60mins just doing drop cloths and cleaning everything back to mint when I am done. 



I would hazard a guess and say it takes longer to tile a wall when the house is new and the walls are plumb because any error will be obvious. But if you're in a blue collar home where the last homeowner did the addition himself you're just gonna slap that tile on and wipe your caulk joints a little faster.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I don't think you should set out to charge one more than the other, but I certainly think it often does work out that way for several good reasons.
> 
> 
> For instance, if I am working in a farm house, I might only put down one drop cloth instead of running them all the way from the front door to the bathroom when bringing the old toilet out. And I can bet you I'm only using that one drop cloth to keep me clean lolz. Where as if I'm in a mcmansion with a housekeeper it's going to take me an extra 30-60mins just doing drop cloths and cleaning everything back to mint when I am done.
> ...


you are on the right track now...as I stated before...know the type of customer you are working for..and yes working in a several million $$ house will take longer and more care than working in a 500k house....
you can bet your azz the lambo dealership is going to charge way more than the chevy dealer working on your car....
why?/ because if you scratch a few hundred thousand $$ car its gona cost a whole lot more than fixing a 50 k car...
but in all these examples you are providing white glove service as they say for the higher end client and that comes with a premium price..
and the wealthy are happy to pay it if they get the service..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Doctors make about 240k a year on average. Given the liability and massive amounts of schooling I think that's fair.
> 
> 
> https://www.erieri.com/salary/job/medical-doctor/canada/quebec/quebec-city
> ...


I bet most make more than that, overtime and the number of tickets. I've heard many people have like a 5-10 minute limit to see a doctor and only one ailment per visit. Is it a way to make the counter spin more dollars?

But anyway I have thousands and thousands of hours in various schools plus many more thousand hours of study. I have massive liability too.

Here take a look ,it's in French, but it paints a broader picture.

https://ici.radio-canada.ca/nouvell...omnipraticiens, eux, ont vu,250 $ à 414 723 $.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Around these parts the average to clean out a sewer is around 250 
---375 bucks... I get people all the time thinking I will come out and assess their stopped up kitchen drain situation and give them an estimate. Roto rooter is pretty high and they do a lot of plundering and pillaging... 

they actually squeal like babies when you tell them its going to be 175 to 275 depending on what is involved.......:crying::vs_laugh:

any more I just pass them on to others to do because I am busy enough and simply dont care to haggle with cry babies that think the job should be done for 75 bucks..

their are some companies that advertise 90 bucks for any size drain and I actually pity those fools they send out on those suiside missions 

free estimates I give over the phone, going out to look at something for free is now a thing of the past and not cost effictive..


.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

250 for mainline if its an in an out job, extra 100 if i send the camera down an locate.
If its turns into a schit show its 100/ hour after the 250.
To pull out the k50 is min 150 bucks...again if i end up with 2-3 hour into it with clean up an drive time price goes north.

If the customer is a pain in the ars the price depends on what mood they put me in


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

All in all, it’s all your location. Back in ‘01 in California I charged about what I do now in Michigan. Milk is still less than half in 2020 here than I paid out there back then.

The big guys around me charge around $350 through a clean out. You can hire a hole puncher for $99 any drain here, but no warranty.

I charge $195 for 100’ through a clean out, $65 to R&R a stool. After 4pm an extra $50 and $100 more for after 7 and weekends. Holidays are an extra $200. 

I do have a few customers who are either very good customers and some who are not well off by any means who I give generous discounts to, but they are a select few.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

2" and under is $250.00 for the K-50 for one hour, if I install a cleanout under the kitchen sink its $125.00 and that is about 95% of the time.


3"-4" lines are $425.00 but that has to be a good customer, the K-1500 is getting to heavy and I give a lot of those calls away.


Anything after the first hour is $125.00 and not pro rated.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

A co-worker sent this to me today.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

89plumbum said:


> A co-worker sent this to me today.


There's one that missing, $$$/hr for hacked work. Which in this case is just a normal day for me.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

PLUMB TIME said:


> 2" and under is $250.00 for the K-50 for one hour, if I install a cleanout under the kitchen sink its $125.00 and that is about 95% of the time.
> 
> 
> 3"-4" lines are $425.00 but that has to be a good customer, the K-1500 is getting to heavy and I give a lot of those calls away.
> ...


K1500 I charge $375. With camera, $575, $50 discount off camera time.

I bought the machine and cables/spools for $200 from my old master. 

I rarely take longer than an hour to clean a line. After that it’s jetter time or dig time depending on what I find.

I was referred to video and cable a line within the last year. Line was open so I started with the camera. The added time to his bill would cost more than a jet job. Had a couple jobs from him since then. Small time LL.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> 89plumbum said:
> 
> 
> > A co-worker sent this to me today.
> ...


Hahahah..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I unclogged a toilet today, the little kid flushed a full box of Q-tips, hair bands and as I'm pulling the auger out his t-shirt!

Took less than 10 minutes, I charged my minimum 1hr and she gave me 30$ tip. She was happy because the time prior the plumber had to pull the toilet and stuff was jammed underneath with a 700$ bill.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> I unclogged a toilet today, the little kid flushed a full box of Q-tips, hair bands and as I'm pulling the auger out his t-shirt!
> 
> Took less than 10 minutes, I charged my minimum 1hr and she gave me 30$ tip. She was happy because the time prior the plumber had to pull the toilet and stuff was jammed underneath with a 700$ bill.


Years ago, grandma watching the grand kids, 4 yo kept flushing toys. She just passed her bill on to her daughter. 

Other than giant poops, my kid never flushed a toy or whatever. He knows how to use a closet auger now after DI like instruction.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

We have a local electrical/plumbing shop does drain cleaning* for $79.99. Certain exclusions apply.

Not sure how they justify it but its insanely cheap.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

WashingtonPlung said:


> We have a local electrical/plumbing shop does drain cleaning* for $79.99. Certain exclusions apply.
> 
> Not sure how they justify it but its insanely cheap.


Probably with a bunch of hidden fees, that or they lie to them saying they need a repipe to the street. I've seen it here 4-5 times here already. It wouldn't fly here(hideen fees), so many organization would come down on them hard. Then again some scammers get away with it for a very long time.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> I don't think you should set out to charge one more than the other, but I certainly think it often does work out that way for several good reasons.
> 
> 
> For instance, if I am working in a farm house, I might only put down one drop cloth instead of running them all the way from the front door to the bathroom when bringing the old toilet out. And I can bet you I'm only using that one drop cloth to keep me clean lolz. Where as if I'm in a mcmansion with a housekeeper it's going to take me an extra 30-60mins just doing drop cloths and cleaning everything back to mint when I am done.
> ...


We quit using drop clothes,now all I do is wipe bottom of bowl off and fill horn hole full of paper towels


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> We quit using drop clothes,now all I do is wipe bottom of bowl off and fill horn hole full of paper towels


I use 4'x5' drop cloths and two of them folded easily fit in my toilet bucket. Many of the homes I go into are in the multi million dollar range so doing the same thing every time is good so I don't forget to use a drop cloth when I really need it.

I usually go through a half roll of the customer's toilet paper wiping things off and I too put a ball in the bottom of the toilet if I have to move it in and out of the bathroom. Unlike paper towels or a rag if I forget to remove the ball of toilet paper it won't be a really bad clog.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Stratocaster626 said:


> I work for Roto-Rooter Corporate. We charge $369 flat rate cleanout & $569 through pulled toilet. Same price all hours. Now I will say there are corrupt guys that will overcharge.


Wtf you Charge that much in Modesto lol and people actually pay it?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

tungsten plumb said:


> Wtf you Charge that much in Modesto lol and people actually pay it?


It's amazing what people will pay to make sewage go away.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

tungsten plumb said:


> Wtf you Charge that much in Modesto lol and people actually pay it?



Damn right people pay for it and some are happy to pay my bill. And no way I'm charging wally rates to get sludge and feces in my face. Last friday nice big new house, double lav sinks, the pipes in the wall were not connected correctly and the snake kept going to the other sink. Sludge kept pouring out into the cabinets. I tried several things without success until I used my last resort weapon and 2 hours later with the help of both homeowners I got it unclogged. I was so glad and the guy was also happy even with the hefty bill. I'm pretty sure he won't be calling the other young plumber for any other service even though I'm more expensive.


----------



## Jiffy (May 24, 2009)

I always find this discussion interesting. There is no short answer so here are factors I think play into pricing.

#1: Location
Location is probably the biggest factor here. Your market is going to dictate pricing. Southeast Michigan pricing (where I'm at) will vary greatly from say Los Angeles area pricing.

#2: Service provided
Are you just restoring flow (someone earlier referred to it as "hole punching") or thoroughly "CLEANING" the line? When I get phone calls requesting pricing info I quote the "hole puncher" rate. If I didn't I wouldn't book many jobs. Once you're on site you can explain the difference and give further pricing. 
My point: If I gave the phone quote for what it takes to open a line, then run an expandable cutter, then run a camera it would be TRIPLE every other phone quote/advertised price in my area...and we haven't even touched on jetter pricing.

#3: Competitor pricing (or customer PERCEPTION of pricing)
In our area there are guys who advertise on craigslist or tack up a cardboard sign on a telephone pole next to the freeway ramp advertising $75 drain cleaning. Now, I know this guy is gonna pull up in his 1985 Bonneville and pull out his Harbor Freight snake, offers no warranty (cuz it is going to back up again SOON) and only accepts cash. BUT this gives many less knowledgeable people a false sense of what this service actually costs. 
You also have companies who advertise $99 for drain cleaning WITH ivideo inspection. This is the "bait & switch" tactic. They don't specify that rate is only if you have an outside clean out and it includes only 50ft of snake (basements & longer snaking results in additional charges...which is 95% of the time). I also found out the policy (which they provide in writing and the customer must sign) of at least one of these companies in my area is there is no charge for the camera fee UNLESS they find/discover a previously unknown problem with the sewer line and guess what...they ALWAYS find a problem. It may be a small section that has (always had) a belly in the line, a slight separation of the clay tiles, it may just be root intrusion. NOW, there is either a charge for the inspection since they have found a "CRITICAL" flaw with your system OR if you agree to let them repair the problem they will waive the fee...so they're selling a $5K(or more) dig up!
*Not included in INITIAL pricing but worth mentioning are the "SHADY" companies who sell unnecessary services. Can't tell you how many times I've opened drains that were "un snakeable". They either needed to be jetted or dug up (wink, wink).

My pricing:
Any residential drain up to 100ft - $120 (anything from toilet auger to sewer)
*includes 30 day warranty (1 re snake only, removal of any debris other than roots voids warranty resulting in charges)
Run expandable cutter after initial snaking - $90 (in addition to pricing above for basic snaking)
Snake drain, run expandable cutter & video inspection - $350

So as I said when I get a call asking my rate they are told $120 for basic drain service which is what everyone in my area quotes. I would love to run expandable cutter & cam every job but if I quoted $350 every time i got a call I wouldn't be in business very long.

I'm considering eliminating my 30 day warranty on basic service and only offering it when they pay for expandable cutter but haven't done that yet. Seems to be getting more common now in this area that no warranty is given for drain service which was unheard of until recently.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

For all that work you should give a 60 or 90 day warranty, back in the 80's I used to give a 90 warranty 
as long as I could get at least a 3" C cutter though the Line,
and when I work for R.R. Corp. up north they would give a 6 Month warranty


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Tango said:


> Damn right people pay for it and some are happy to pay my bill. And no way I'm charging wally rates to get sludge and feces in my face. Last friday nice big new house, double lav sinks, the pipes in the wall were not connected correctly and the snake kept going to the other sink. Sludge kept pouring out into the cabinets. I tried several things without success until I used my last resort weapon and 2 hours later with the help of both homeowners I got it unclogged. I was so glad and the guy was also happy even with the hefty bill. I'm pretty sure he won't be calling the other young plumber for any other service even though I'm more expensive.


I live close to that area and I’m aware what needs to be done to clear a drain and how nasty it is but I guess that’s why I’m rated #1 on Yelp with over 600 5* reviews and others are not. To each his own I suppose. I care about my reputation as much as I do money.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> For all that work you should give a 60 or 90 day warranty, back in the 80's I used to give a 90 warranty
> as long as I could get at least a 3" C cutter though the Line,
> and when I work for R.R. Corp. up north they would give a 6 Month warranty


Me personally tell customer no warranty without video inspection.. I'v
e seen some really bad sewers that didn't feel bad at all with the cable...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Me personally tell customer no warranty without video inspection.. I'v
> e seen some really bad sewers that didn't feel bad at all with the cable...


I give 30 days, unless abuse. I tell my customers, HOs, if it’s 35 days and just roots, my bad. third cable is charged and video required. In 5+? On my own I’ve had three back calls that were honestly my fault. Those customers still call me and even insisted on paying me even though I said, no charge, warranty.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> I give 30 days, unless abuse. I tell my customers, HOs, if it’s 35 days and just roots, my bad. third cable is charged and video required. In 5+? On my own I’ve had three back calls that were honestly my fault. Those customers still call me and even insisted on paying me even though I said, no charge, warranty.


Depends on situation... if I pull nothing back or sludgey I'm always suspect no warranty.. roots 30days... if it lasts for 30 usually good for a year... except one I did today... its every six months roots litterly holding pipe together... they are poking out of floor in some spots


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> Depends on situation... if I pull nothing back or sludgey I'm always suspect no warranty.. roots 30days... if it lasts for 30 usually good for a year... except one I did today... its every six months roots litterly holding pipe together... they are poking out of floor in some spots


Yes! Sludge in a main, I get open, no warranty and recommend a jet.


----------



## Nosh (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow you guys are cheap. The company I work for has a flat rate of $400 for k50 small drains and $600 for the mainline with the 1500. Rarely have push back on the price.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Nosh said:


> Wow you guys are cheap. The company I work for has a flat rate of $400 for k50 small drains and $600 for the mainline with the 1500. Rarely have push back on the price.


Who do you work for?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nosh said:


> Wow you guys are cheap. The company I work for has a flat rate of $400 for k50 small drains and $600 for the mainline with the 1500. Rarely have push back on the price.


What’s your commission percentage?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> What’s your commission percentage?


yes, that too..


----------



## Nosh (Feb 5, 2017)

We are hourly with a weird bonus structure if you hit company targets. Most other medium/large companies seem to charge around the same in the area. $1000 seems to be the rate in the city for jetting the mainline to clear roots.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Nosh said:


> Wow you guys are cheap. The company I work for has a flat rate of $400 for k50 small drains and $600 for the mainline with the 1500. *Rarely have push back on the price.*





Nosh said:


> We got the switch pack and the smaller Fuel sectional machine............. Homeowners seem impressed by it *which is half the battle with the prices we charge*. .........


You say rarely get push back on price but you also say convincing homeowners the price is good is half the battle? How do you square that circle? I smell BS.


----------



## Nosh (Feb 5, 2017)

skoronesa said:


> You say rarely get push back on price but you also say convincing homeowners the price is good is half the battle? How do you square that circle? I smell BS.


I am not BSing at all. All I mean by that is when you charge what we charge the customers perceived value is important. I think it’s one of the reasons I rarely get post job complaints. I used to think we were high until I found out what the other big players charge and it just seems like it keeps going up every year. When I started running the k50 was $300 and to run the 1500 was $450 and that was about 6 years ago.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Nosh said:


> We are hourly with a weird bonus structure if you hit company targets. Most other medium/large companies seem to charge around the same in the area. $1000 seems to be the rate in the city for jetting the mainline to clear roots.


Holy crap Batman! How do you sleep at night?! I like to be treated fair, as do my customers. That’s why they call and refer me. We have companies out here like yours, and I am grateful you guys are around! Makes me look like a star when I clean a line and not recommend a dig.

Nothing I’ll toward you personally by any means! You have to feed your family. But the company you work for seems to be a bait and switch/snakeoil outfit. I worked for one of those in SoCal about 20 years ago and swore off this trade forever.


----------



## Nosh (Feb 5, 2017)

OpenSights said:


> Holy crap Batman! How do you sleep at night?! I like to be treated fair, as do my customers. That’s why they call and refer me. We have companies out here like yours, and I am grateful you guys are around! Makes me look like a star when I clean a line and not recommend a dig.
> 
> Nothing I’ll toward you personally by any means! You have to feed your family. But the company you work for seems to be a bait and switch/snakeoil outfit. I worked for one of those in SoCal about 20 years ago and swore off this trade forever.


Ha I hear you. Its not so something I enjoy and once I have my own company I’ll be doing it differently. We don’t really recommend digging unless its bad. We just have high prices but not insanely so for the area (at least for drains). For what ever reason we don’t have a ton of pushback with drains but there are other items where I get a lot of heat, like when I quote a customer supplied toilet install. My nature is to help people and prices like ours can make you feel the opposite of that. At the end of the day gotta pay the bills and have a nest egg so I can go out on my own and do it my way.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Nosh said:


> Ha I hear you. Its not so something I enjoy and once I have my own company I’ll be doing it differently. We don’t really recommend digging unless its bad. We just have high prices but not insanely so for the area (at least for drains). For what ever reason we don’t have a ton of pushback with drains but there are other items where I get a lot of heat, like when I quote a customer supplied toilet install. My nature is to help people and prices like ours can make you feel the opposite of that. At the end of the day gotta pay the bills and have a nest egg so I can go out on my own and do it my way.


how much do you guys charge to install a customer supplied toilet?


----------



## Nosh (Feb 5, 2017)

Logtec said:


> how much do you guys charge to install a customer supplied toilet?


We are at $550+ tax 
. It’s all flat rate so homeowner approves before the job goes ahead. What do you guys charge?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Logtec said:


> how much do you guys charge to install a customer supplied toilet?





Nosh said:


> We are at $550+ tax
> . It’s all flat rate so homeowner approves before the job goes ahead. What do you guys charge?


Definitely not on the eastern side of the country with those amounts, you would definitely be brought up on charges and the reviews would be insanely bad. Either Toronto or Vancouver.


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

If it's 1000 to clean a main line how much to do the average replacement?


----------



## Nosh (Feb 5, 2017)

The cable guy said:


> If it's 1000 to clean a main line how much to do the average replacement?
> [/Q


Liners avg 6k for 50’ and digs are about 8-10k


----------



## The cable guy (Oct 31, 2020)

Is 50' the standard sewer length up there?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Nosh said:


> We are at $550+ tax
> . It’s all flat rate so homeowner approves before the job goes ahead. What do you guys charge?


Of course there is the exchange rate we need to take into account. R&R a toilet takes less than an hour, so I charge for 1 hour plus wax, bolts, caps, supply line, a stop.... so an average price is about $150 to $175. A flange repair/replacement bumps it up closer to $300. Thankfully we don’t have to charge sales tax. There was a bill that would require a tax on labor, but it died. We pay tax when we buy supplies so our customers don’t have to.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Of course there is the exchange rate we need to take into account. R&R a toilet takes less than an hour, so I charge for 1 hour plus wax, bolts, caps, supply line, a stop.... so an average price is about $150 to $175. A flange repair/replacement bumps it up closer to $300. Thankfully we don’t have to charge sales tax. There was a bill that would require a tax on labor, but it died. We pay tax when we buy supplies so our customers don’t have to.


People are shocked here, they never expect 15% taxes on everything including 15% on labor, taxes on materials, even the drain machine fee is taxed. The taxes raises the bill quite a bit and they throw tantrums on the price.


----------



## GordonShliapa (6 mo ago)

Plumbing is an expensive thing. However, when you can’t shower or take a bath, the question doesn’t go about money. I thought that was just a way to get money for nothing until I met my friend, a plumber (who works at The Drain Cleaning Service). He says that the price is fair because the tools they use are expensive, and the manipulations they do are pretty complicated and demand a lot of skills and knowledge


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Local company that has an electrical, plumbing and hvac divisions. Offers $79 drain cleaning "with limitations" 

I always wondered who would show up that cheap.


----------



## yoyoer (Nov 28, 2012)

I found this thread very interesting to be honest I’m a surprised to hear how much guys are charging. I charge $98 per hour and my first hour bills for 1.5 hours. If I do any drain cleaning I charge an extra $50 fee so $200 to get started. Most blocked drains I can clear within 15 to 45 minutes even if that means pulling a toilet. If it’s a mainline on the ground floor I recommend a camera inspection and for that I charge another $250.

I like the flat rate idea perhaps I should change the way I charge for drain cleaning.

*Edit
My friend whos in another community charges $225 for the first hour plus a $25 dispatch fee and then $125 per hour after that. And they include camera inspection and locate in that pricing if needed. I feel like he is more going for digs where I am not really.

This is all CAD not USD


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

I started out charged $40 dollars an hour in the early 90's and I felt like a thief, I just left tract work and was making $12.50 an hour. Things get more expensive all the time. It is true what they say the customer needs to feel a perceived value for your work and you need to project it the best you can.


----------

